
Iowa caucuses 101: Arcane rules have huge impact on outcome - terpua
http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/01/03/iowa.caucuses.101/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
terpua
good luck mccain and obama.

~~~
davidw
Ok, but please, no politics. I'm sure many of us have things to say, many of
which are probably quite intelligent, but... it always seems to lead to
something of a black hole for social sites. Let's stick to the tech stuff.

~~~
terpua
startup news 2.0 = hacker news = above is ok :)

~~~
davidw
I'm obviously not in a position to force anyone to do anything, so it's simply
a polite request. Politics discussions tend to descend into flamewars, even
amongst intelligent people, and never really resolve anything in any case.

